# Help Id Pocket Watch



## erikthegreat58 (Nov 13, 2011)

To start I have been searching online about this watch and so far have not found anything of real use. I have found this site in the hopes of some help giving me a better understanding of this watch. I would like to know the approximate age and about the watch in general. I don't really care about the price range as per the site rules which is fine but would like to find the history of this watch. The story how I got this watch is when I was 11 years old my grandparents were cleaning out the estate of a friend. My brother and I were allowed to take a few items before the rest was auctioned off. I was allowed to take a swedish book of psalms with the print date of 1796 and this watch. I have held onto it since.

The back of the watch has on the top remontoir in the middle there is a ribbon with the name of Jacot Geneve and near the bottom of the watch is ancre ligne droite 15 rubis. There is no hallmarks on the inside of the watch. on the inside front cover and the inside rear cover is the numbers 5644, which I am guessing correct me if wrong, a production number for the case

Link to photos: http://photobucket.com/pwviews


----------



## jwatches (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi,

Your watch is Swiss made about 1900Â´s -20/+20 years.

There are some JacotÂ´s listed as dealers or clockmaker, but only Jacot from Geneve I did not find.

It is a nice watch but very common for this time.

I hope that it help you.

Cheers,

Paulo


----------



## erikthegreat58 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank You for your reply, I have someone that told me around the same time period but believed it to still be pre 1900. And that the metal was probably german silver. I didn't believe it to be rare at all, I liked it from when I saw it, and am looking for any kind of assistance with maybe id'ing this watch. Thank you your assistance. It is appreciated


----------

